# Control panel on or off!



## cossieg (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi everyone
We're currently in a field with no hook up. The van is a 2010 Autotrail Comanche with solar panel etc and I have 2 leisure batteries. Question is; on the Sargent control panel on the left as you look at the Hab door from the inside there are 4 selection switches. On the top left is the hab mains on, ok with this I have it on. On the top right is a button with a battery motif and when I press this I can hear a relay operate in the cupboard where all the electrics are. Does this need to be on or off? When on mains this seems to switch the mains charge from the leisure batteries or the vehicle battery but not sure what it would do if not on mans.
Cheers for any help


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That switch is most likely to control whether you are drawing current from the leisure battery (preferred) or the vehicle battery when not on EHU (mains).

Draining the leisure battery is the usual option and only in an absolute emergency would I use the vehicle battery since, if that falls too low starting the engine would be impossible without considerable assistance to recharge it...... Bump starting a 3.5 tonne PAS vehicle would be dangerous and damaging to say the least so would NOT be advised (ever)......

I do not know your system and am sure someone will be along soon who does, but those are my thoughts.

Dave


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Dave is exactly right - switching this over changes from leisure to vehicle battery drain.

With the light on, you are drawing current from the vehicle battery - not advised off hook-up unless it is an emergency.

HTH

Carl 8)


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

You need to keep it set on your habitation batteries and never need touch the switch again! The Sargeant box will control everything on its own. It will choose which battery to charge from the solar panel. When you switch on the on board trickle charger, red illuminated switch in the cupboard with the fuses, it again works out which battery needs charging. 

The only switches you need to touch are the main on/off switch.

The water pump on/off switch.

The cursor to scroll down the panel to check water levels, battery levels etc.

The main lights on/off switch when its going dark!

If you do accidentally use the vehicle battery and it drops too low it switches everything off and leaves enough power in the battery to turn over the engine, so in theory you can't be stranded. I say theory because in a minute someone will be along to say they've been stranded in such an occurance!  

Unless you go mad with 12V usage your solar panel, and a nice bright day, should keep you nicely topped up.


----------



## cossieg (Oct 27, 2009)

*Many thanks*

Cheers guys, makes sense!


----------



## cossieg (Oct 27, 2009)

*Batteries stay the same*

Thanks for help guys, much appreciated. We're still in the field and for our first trip off mains electricity things are going well. I've followed the advice and styled in the leisure batteries but I've been monitoring the battery voltage on the Sargent panel and have seen that both batteries are at the same voltage all the time. This would indicate that they are electrically connected and are supplying the load together. This is worrying as I don't want the vehicle battery supporting the habitation load for obvious reasons. Any thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi cossieg this matter my be best discussed during a phone call whilst in the vehicle, with our technical team to investigate why you are seeing the reading you are.
email: [email protected]
phone: 01482 678981

Kind regards Ian S


----------

